# Choptank Stripers - Mon 10 Dec 07



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

I find it amusing reading the posts that claim the Tank has not produced since Thanksgiving ... well, for those that think that, I suggest reading my Nov and Dec posts. There are still keeper fish to be caught there if you can put in the time and work.

Unknown Fish and I fished the outgoing last night with good results. The wind was an undesireable NE at 10mph which made the current run out hard and the tide go low earlier than anticipated. It was also damp but only spritzed a bit here and there. We had lots of action on numerous good sized non-keepers and lost a few too many lures to the bridge because of the strong current. Overall it was not an ideal night but it was productive ... with a few keepers

Here is a pic of last nights catch --

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/ABluesman_photos/TankRock-10Dec07.jpg

here is a link for my Nov & Dec striper catches --

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/ABluesman_photos/


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The only reason it has not produced for me is because I have not been there  I hope it produces for me tomorrow night


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

Now that is the attitude that gets the fish ... don't get discouraged, keep casting and working the shadows and the current and I am sure you will have a better time than sitting home wondering if you should have been fishin' ... slow retrieve is vital now and staying on bottom will entice them to bite:fishing:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do u always use a net to bring up the fish or just hope for the bst reeling them up?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> do u always use a net to bring up the fish or just hope for the bst reeling them up?


Since I have a large pier net I always bring it with me to the tank or rt 50 bridge. If I can tell it is 20" an under i will usually just haul it up but if it is bigger I will use the net.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I am going to head out there tonight and hopefully I'll need my bridge net!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*The Tank*

What were you using?Ive been there about 7 times and have produced alot of keeper stripers and trout in october.I havent been sence last week of november.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> What were you using?Ive been there about 7 times and have produced alot of keeper stripers and trout in october.I havent been sence last week of november.


Artificial lures. Mainly soft plastics on jig heads. Read ABluesmans posts and you will see what he has been using. Bait becomes less productive once you get into mid to late November. Plus all the casting and retrieving keeps you warm on these cold late Autumn nights


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I made a post about KN not producing since turkey day but I may have mis typed that.

at the tank.

I might venture out this evening. I wanted to be on Rte 50 by now but I am still in the office.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Nets*

I have not used my net once yet this season to haul one up to the bridge ... I carry it in my napsack once in a while in case I get a real big one -- it is my home made collapsible made with a strong cable and the net from my old aluminum framed bridge net ... works great and is easy to fold up and carry. Most of the fish I brought up this season ranged from 19" to 25" and they are not too bad to bring up using 20 lb. Power Pro and sometime the hand over hand method with gloves on. 

If you get two at once on the tandem rig, now that is a different story ... or if one is very large, then my preferred method is to wear them out and walk them to the car.

Good luck to you guys going out there tonight and watch the fog coming home. I will be going down Wed and sorry I will probably miss the WBB going on Thurs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Abluesman*

You are truly the Choptank River Bridge expert.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ABluesman said:


> I will be going down Wed and sorry I will probably miss the WBB going on Thurs.



That's too bad. I guess they won't catch anything then.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

ABluesman said:


> I find it amusing reading the posts that claim the Tank has not produced since Thanksgiving ...


Sometimes folks just fish differently and their methods may not be catching fish . I take it your a regular and you know that place pretty well . Many places I fish I often run into someone who says the fish just arent biting but yet I now where they are and how to catch them . I routinely show these folks a thing or 2 about these spots with hopes that they may catch fish also . 
What it comes down to is the fish are there and may only bite at night or on the out going tide or along the light transition areas ... What ever it is "you know" and someone else doesnt that is producing fish .
Thanks for the report and pics and WTG on the stripes


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Sometimes folks just fish differently and their methods may not be catching fish . I take it your a regular and you know that place pretty well . Many places I fish I often run into someone who says the fish just arent biting but yet I now where they are and how to catch them . I routinely show these folks a thing or 2 about these spots with hopes that they may catch fish also .
> What it comes down to is the fish are there and may only bite at night or on the out going tide or along the light transition areas ... What ever it is "you know" and someone else doesnt that is producing fish .
> Thanks for the report and pics and WTG on the stripes


Exactly !!! I wish to thank those folks that do share that type of info with me and others. I try and do the same when I am in familiar/comfortable waters.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*hengsthomas is right on*

You summed it up good--I am only a regular in the sense that I go there fairly often in the fall and spend time ... been doing it for over 30 yrs. -- I do not live anywhere near there. The Tank this fall has not had the fishing pressure of other years...because as everyone knows, "The Tank Is Dead" LOL UKF and I have gone there every few days this fall and seldom see another soul.

The fish are there and we regularly score -- yes, maybe it is "knowing a few things" that others don't but mainly it is just *putting in the time *and learning how to fish it. If your schedule doesn't permit the time for learning then you have to depend on Lady Luck or a good teacher that has paid dues and put in the time ... those pointers are invaluable and we all need them. To me, the P&S board is about that ... members should be forthright about how and where they are catching fish. This is not a competition and believe me, there are plenty of fish to go around and "spot burning" can be overcome by sharing.

If suddenly there are 75 people tossing lures each night at the Tank, then I may have to change that opinion but that has never been a problem. It is not too convenient for the after work fisherman and honestly, six hours of working the Tank concrete bridge will beat the heck out of you and it always exacts a toll -- KN fits better for most because it is closer, you are not going to do much walking, and if you get cold you are real close to that warm car. Like you said, the fish are there -- be it KN, Tank, or whatever spot ---you just have to pay those dues and learn how to score there consistently.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*tom whats up,tom nknows his ---t*

I have known tom for about three years now,Believe me he does no his ---- and will not stear anyone wrong thats for sure.He knows DE,IRI better than anyone,If you need to know something hes the one.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*The tank is dead*

The Tank is def... dead.Nothing not a sound nothing.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Tank may not be dead*

The Tank is probably not dead and I will fish it Friday evening to determine that. You were fishing at probably the most not ideal time slot and weather condition. I think the fish just are having a sluggish day like they did last night. This time of year it is not a hit a minute but they are there waiting for the right time and current to feed in and a rising barometer. Tomorrow will be better with a steady WNW wind, a sunny day and a rising barometer.

Well, this weather isn't helping a thing but there are times and ways that are better than others. Outgoing tide is preferred and it is best about two hrs. before it goes low. I prefer a rising barometer and a NW wind not over 15 mph. I like tandem rigged 1/2 oz. jig heads (1 oz. for single jighead) with ivory glo-tail mullets or pink or white Zooms and I like the Talbot sides various well lit poles. I work the bridge and pole shadows on the left side of the bridge parallel, under and away from the bridge reeling slow and making sure your lures are on or near the bottom. I look for stripers hovering in the shadows under the lights and they can be seen if water is not too cloudy and current is moving. Above all, it takes time and a confident approach this late in the year. I plan to fish the Talbot side Friday afternoon late until late. Supposed to be a strong NW wind in the afternoon but it may calm a bit after dark. Because the tide change will be later, best bet will be between ten and midnight. I like fooling around and working things in all tides and conditions so I will be a diehard about the trip tomorrow. The slowest time will be at high slack tide and it will pick up a bit later when tide rolls out.

The Tank may be dead but I think your fishing it from 5 to 9 was doing it at precisely the worst time and they have lockjaw from the front and the front will not be out until am Fri.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> The Tank is def... dead.Nothing not a sound nothing.


How are you fishing the tank? Lures or Bait? Are looking in the water? Seriously I saw hundreds of fish on Wed. Just because they did not cooperate does not mean its dead Like most animals they do not feed 24x7.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

ABluesman said:


> I find it amusing reading the posts that claim the Tank has not produced since Thanksgiving ... well, for those that think that, I suggest reading my Nov and Dec posts. There are still keeper fish to be caught there if you can put in the time and work.


yep, they'll always say "no fish there idiot" on here. ive said it once, ive said it a thousand times, ppl here are a different breed from other forums that i frequent. sucks, but just look at my posts and i ALWAYS get atleast 1 or 2 a$$holes who will say anything to make you sound like you know nothing and never will. just get out there and fish, and for the guys on here that post everyday, all day for years and years... you CAN STILL learn something... you DONT know it all, and helping someone out will benifit you in the long run. What comes around goes around. PEACE


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> The Tank is def... dead.Nothing not a sound nothing.


That is why it is called fishing and not catching 

Its not a pond. the fish do move around. I was there On Wednesday fishing next to sometimes pretty close to Abluesman, he did better than I did. was it luck? Was it his lure? was it his retrieve? probably a mix of all three.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

ilovetherock said:


> yep, they'll always say "no fish there idiot" on here. ive said it once, ive said it a thousand times, ppl here are a different breed from other forums that i frequent. sucks, but just look at my posts and i ALWAYS get atleast 1 or 2 a$$holes who will say anything to make you sound like you know nothing and never will. just get out there and fish, and for the guys on here that post everyday, all day for years and years... you CAN STILL learn something... you DONT know it all, and helping someone out will benifit you in the long run. What comes around goes around. PEACE


What exactly are you trying to say ?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

ilovetherock said:


> yep, they'll always say "no fish there idiot" on here. ive said it once, ive said it a thousand times, ppl here are a different breed from other forums that i frequent. sucks, but just look at my posts and i ALWAYS get atleast 1 or 2 a$$holes who will say anything to make you sound like you know nothing and never will. just get out there and fish, and for the guys on here that post everyday, all day for years and years... you CAN STILL learn something... you DONT know it all, and helping someone out will benifit you in the long run. What comes around goes around. PEACE


I'm sorry, who did you say you were?

Edit: Oops, found the thread. Seems like ILR got a little salty at AK for comparing tuna and stripers . . . all down hill from there . . . way to start the weekend ladies.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I'm sorry, who did you say you were?
> 
> Edit: Oops, found the thread. Seems like ILR got a little salty at AK for comparing tuna and stripers . . . all down hill from there . . . way to start the weekend ladies.


I guess this is what we have to look forward too once everyone stops fishing for the season.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Figures, I only get replies from the helpfull/nice people now. lol. please dont take it personal, just trying to open some peoples eyes. I used to loooove this site, now I rarely visit b/c of past expieriences to say the least. Maybe its not worth it. Good luck, Im duck, duck, goose hunting from here on out, not more fishing till March for me.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> What exactly are you trying to say ?


Can't break it down anymore than that. Dont include yourself, you are 1 of a very small handful of people that havent started a pointless argument with me over a fish.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> That is why it is called fishing and not catching


Dude, methinks that'd be "banning words" by the WBB...you will be contacted forthwith by the WBB Council for removal of your title 



ilovetherock said:


> yep, they'll always say "no fish there idiot" on here. ive said it once, ive said it a thousand times, ppl here are a different breed from other forums that i frequent. sucks, but just look at my posts and i ALWAYS get atleast 1 or 2 a$$holes who will say anything to make you sound like you know nothing and never will. just get out there and fish, and for the guys on here that post everyday, all day for years and years... you CAN STILL learn something... you DONT know it all, and helping someone out will benifit you in the long run. What comes around goes around. PEACE


You can feel free to call me whichever name you like. That's fine, it's your _opinion_. I can respect that. However, don't get on this board and call _all of us_ that because you don't like the *facts* that are presented to you. People here _are_ a different breed because they are some of the finest pier and surf fishermen around, whose relentless strive for perfection constantly astounds me. If you take a look at your posting history, you've constantly shown that you present no facts, no coherent argument, no corroborating evidence and no pertinent information. Furthermore, you've got into spats with multiple respected members of this board that have amounted to you not liking the information given and whining that you're leaving and not coming back. And in case you're still inclined to think that I'm picking on you "just because", note that I did offer you an explanation on why boat fishing should not be used as an indicator of shore fishing.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, methinks that'd be "banning words" by the WBB...you will be contacted forthwith by the WBB Council for removal of your title


I know I know banned by the WBB but I could not resist that one, especially after reading the frequent 54" rockfish post.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I know I know banned by the WBB but I could not resist that one, especially after reading the frequent 54" rockfish post.


You're walking on a fine line there buddy! I got my eye on you.


----------

